# ResiNews: NSU TT racing for T-Jet chassis



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

just in time here´s my last ResiNews posting for this year! :hat: 

I don´t know how many of these shrunken Corvairs in 1:1 scale found their way across the pond, but over here the NSU TT still is a popular vintage race car.

I was dreaming of that car for the T-Jet chassis for a couple of years now. Last fall I stumbled across a quite nice (but narrow) street car diecast (some of you might have seen a resin repop of this one as my X-Mas card...) that I was able to convert to this racing body over the last 5 days. Please don´t ask me how many hours I spent with grinding, sanding, puttying, sanding etc. :freak: but I think the result was worth the efforts. 

Well, here´s my first finished racing TT (fantasy livery, but who cares...?):



















I wish you all a safe trip into a great and healthy New Year!!! :wave: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Simply put...*

A masterpiece. You know what my tastes are Claus... nice and small. dave :wave:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great work as usual Claus. Love the exhaust and leaving the trunk open for better cooling.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am impressed with the silver line around the break lights...........amazing details. great work again.


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

My friend,
that car is absolutly great.Professionel details,wonderfull colour(I don´t remember that you hade such beautifull colors) and a perfekt work.

CU Stefan


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

How many hours did it take?? Kust kidding hehe. Looks fantabulous! I wish I had that kind of patience.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great car!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with all the postings. Love that muffler! :thumbsup: 


Thanks Claus.  rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Claus! Once again, you have out-done yourself! The car is simply beautiful. A fitting end to a great year of slotting, yeah? Now, what is on the bench for 2007?
I can hardly wait!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

great looking car Claus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mondo cool!*

Lieber Claus, Ihr selbst gemacht Bay-Em-Vay ist ganz toll! Really man very cool. The vincent rims really set this car off. I wish they were more available in the New World. Sure some guys have them and of course they're pricey. They just havent caught on in america. Schade! I'd love to have 20 or 30 sets to take the boredom out of my euro bodies. All in due time. Do you have a Bauer 911RSR in your collection? If so, hows the fit and finish on a t-jet chassis? I have an RSR clone in my 1:1 collection and would love to add this car to my HO collection. Please give me your thoughts. Bis spater - Bill


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great job Claus ! You are a "detail" man like myself !

Neal :dude:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> The vincent rims really set this car off. I wish they were more available in the New World. Sure some guys have them and of course they're pricey. They just havent caught on in america.



Hey Bill, in case you didn't know (and I didn't either until last week) MEV now sells Vincent rims here in the USA......here's thier link:


http://www.tjets.com/index.html

I plan to order some sets soon for some VW bodies that I got from Claus a couple years ago :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx TX, I had seen that Mike was carrying Vincents. I usually try not to bellyache about price. Everyone deserves to make a buck. Imported goods are always pricey. My mother is from Germany, so I'm working on a plan to use one of my cousins as a mule for vincent wheels. LOL. I'm excited to got some steels for my 904's, some spokes for my Jags and Maseratis, some five spokers for my Dino's, and some wide fuchs for my 911 RSR AFX, maybe the Lolas too. Gotta have extras too. I mounted some spoke vincents(old fallers) that I recieved in the bottom of an Ebay pitkit bonanza on a Maserati. Now I'm hooked! Thanks for your quick response - Bill


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx TX, I had seen that Mike was carrying Vincents. I usually try not to bellyache about price. Everyone deserves to make a buck. Imported goods are always pricey. My mother is from Germany, so I'm working on a plan to use one of my cousins as a mule for vincent wheels. LOL. I'm excited to got some steels for my 904's, some spokes for my Jags and Maseratis, some five spokers for my Dino's, and some wide fuchs for my 911 RSR AFX, maybe the Lolas too. Gotta have extras too. I mounted some spoke vincents(old fallers) that I recieved in the bottom of an<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> pitkit bonanza on a Maserati. Now I'm hooked! Thanks for your quick response - Bill



Bill, true they are somewhat pricey...but I'm used to buying RRR wheels for $3.00 a set. I just checked RRR's site the other day and now it seems that RRR's wheels are now $3.50 a set. 

I've been away from the slot car hobby for a year and a half or so.......so I haven't kept up with alot of goings on within the hobby.

I am excited at the chance to get some of those Vincent wheels (especially the Fuchs) for my VW's though.....


----------

